# Small Trout Streams?



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

I live in GH and have hit most of the well known rivers in Ottawa, Muskegon and Kent county. I know there are a few small creeks/streams that hold trout and was hoping someone would share some information. I fish alone and practice catch and release. I like to fish small creeks/streams for brookies and browns and was hoping someone might point in the right direction for some near me. I'm not asking for specific holes just what streams might be good to try. Please send me a PM if you are willing to share some information. Thanks!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Your gonna find not alot of people are willing to spill the beans on stuff like this. I applaud the way you went about it in your post and didnt blast any names so i will help a little. Pm me.


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

troutguy26 said:


> Your gonna find not alot of people are willing to spill the beans on stuff like this. I applaud the way you went about it in your post and didnt blast any names so i will help a little. Pm me.


 
I know I wont likely get a lot of information but figured you never know unless you ask. I just enjoy these areas and am a lone angler who enjoys the adventure as much as I do the catch. I understand the need to not publish all the streams and normally don't ask for help. However, I have spent many days in some of the small streams around here and have had some success but am looking to try some new areas if there are any. I'm not from here originally (just moved here a year ago) so I'm doing all I can on my own to get out and find water. Thanks for your willingness to help. I'll PM soon.


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Im hoping to do a little bit of this myself this year. Google maps pretty much is my best resource when it comes to fishing. Sometimes i find myself following streams for miles and miles on the satellite view. Awesome how you can locate nice bends and log jams from your phone and find the best ways to get there. While im on the topic i mine as well throw it out there. For all you die hard stream trout fishermen (particularly browns) what are your must have lures that you wouldnt dare hit the stream without for spin fishing? The spirit of adventure on the river is second to none i agree


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Panther Martins.. mostly black with yellow dots and gold blades.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hows this, i fish mostly live bait and its not crawlers. Granted I've caught lots of big fish last year on crawlers but there's other baits that rival them. On the same token i landed lots of nice sized trout on hardware to. Dont be afraid to keep a big fish or two and examine their stomachs.


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Oh and once you find what they eat a dry/wet fly will out fish any bait/hardware any day presented properly.


----------



## Roger That (Nov 18, 2010)

Wrong forum bro. Lol

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelheader32 (Feb 27, 2013)

Panther martins, even straight gold mepps
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## jerrob (Aug 6, 2011)

troutguy26 said:


> Oh and once you find what they eat a dry/wet fly will out fish any bait/hardware any day presented properly.





Roger That said:


> Wrong forum bro. Lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


Uh-oh, time to throw an intervention. :lol:


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

Catfish keats said:


> Im hoping to do a little bit of this myself this year. Google maps pretty much is my best resource when it comes to fishing. Sometimes i find myself following streams for miles and miles on the satellite view. Awesome how you can locate nice bends and log jams from your phone and find the best ways to get there. While im on the topic i mine as well throw it out there. For all you die hard stream trout fishermen (particularly browns) what are your must have lures that you wouldnt dare hit the stream without for spin fishing? The spirit of adventure on the river is second to none i agree


Panther Martins black yellow or gold dots and gold blades. However, when it comes to big browns and when the water is a bit warmer I like to go with live crawdads. Especially in streams where you see a lot of crawdads - the big browns love crawdads!


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

TightLines88 said:


> Panther Martins black yellow or gold dots and gold blades. However, when it comes to big browns and when the water is a bit warmer I like to go with live crawdads. Especially in streams where you see a lot of crawdads - the big browns love crawdads!


Bingo!


----------



## redneckman (Dec 7, 2005)

Don't have to big to love crawfish. Buddy of mine caught a 11" brown that had11 tiny crawfish in it belly. 

Don't overlook rapalas for browns!

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

All this talk of big browns and crawdads gets me all fired up for trout season.


----------



## On Target (Jun 10, 2007)

On the map there are alot of very small green tribs of tribs off the Grand. I've scouted a few out last year mid summer which I realize would be low water time, but these were no more than trickles of water 2 inches deep 3 feet across. Can these hold decent fish in the spring? If so, where do all the fish go in summer. I can't imagine these streams holding anything decent in the summer. Most of these don't seem fishable and shouldn't even be on the maps??


----------



## TightLines88 (Jan 3, 2009)

redneckman said:


> Don't have to big to love crawfish. Buddy of mine caught a 11" brown that had11 tiny crawfish in it belly.
> 
> Don't overlook rapalas for browns!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 
Very true... I like to keep a nice mix of sizes and find that sometimes smaller is better. I find it depends on how they are feeding. Some days the big crawdads work great and others the smaller ones get more bites. I agree about the rapala's too - there is a river north of here that holds big browns and at night a big rapala is the way to go. It's fun fishing when you can throw a big rap out and just rip it through the middle of the river... reminds me of Peacock fishing. Anyway, big or small brownies like dads!


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Rebel craws Must produce pretty well then. Are there crawdaddies in the Pere Marquette?


----------



## Catfish keats (Jun 16, 2012)

Whoops didnt mean to say tht hahaha.... Im totally out of it. My flight home from FL had me waking up at 3:50am. Needless to say im excited to hit the northern trout streams with some new outlooks on bait for big browns. A guy i know that fishes with a guide says rapala floaters work really well on aggressive steelhead and browns.


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

selection on pm and roostertails, throw in some 4-6 inch stickbaits.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

On Target said:


> On the map there are alot of very small green tribs of tribs off the Grand. I've scouted a few out last year mid summer which I realize would be low water time, but these were no more than trickles of water 2 inches deep 3 feet across. Can these hold decent fish in the spring? If so, where do all the fish go in summer. I can't imagine these streams holding anything decent in the summer. Most of these don't seem fishable and shouldn't even be on the maps??


dont give up...most of these tribs are good quality cold water tribs,almost every one of them have naturally reproduced rainbows .most of the smaller ones have good brook trout pops,some best quality have coho reproduction,i looked at one in december and it was loaded with coho carcasses,im talking about the same jump across streams that you are,some are loaded with brookies,best to fish in april/may,a lil rain helps.ive asked myself on so many streams later in the year during low water,wheres the trout???/even medium sized streams dont look like they could sustain a fishery to me,...but theyre there,one spring i saw a steely holding next to the bank,i crawled up on him and grabbed his gillplates(as ive landed many in gr water hook and line(dont use nets))and it was like squeezing a rock,i couldnt hold him,anyway,yes these are best fished in early spring


----------



## slowpaya (Oct 23, 2011)

theres a small trib near my house i catch chubs for bait,caught a nice rainbow in it last summer,it was warm out and the fish was somewhat stressed,barely floundering


----------



## Steve (Jan 15, 2000)

Catfish keats said:


> Im hoping to do a little bit of this myself this year. Google maps pretty much is my best resource when it comes to fishing. Sometimes i find myself following streams for miles and miles on the satellite view. Awesome how you can locate nice bends and log jams from your phone and find the best ways to get there. While im on the topic i mine as well throw it out there. For all you die hard stream trout fishermen (particularly browns) what are your must have lures that you wouldnt dare hit the stream without for spin fishing? The spirit of adventure on the river is second to none i agree


Blue fox.

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## candyman (Jan 4, 2013)

TightLines88 said:


> I live in GH and have hit most of the well known rivers in Ottawa, Muskegon and Kent county. I know there are a few small creeks/streams that hold trout and was hoping someone would share some information. I fish alone and practice catch and release. I like to fish small creeks/streams for brookies and browns and was hoping someone might point in the right direction for some near me. I'm not asking for specific holes just what streams might be good to try. Please send me a PM if you are willing to share some information. Thanks!


There are alot of very good trout streams in the counties you mentioned, I would suggest you start with the creeks that are connected to the major river systems first then move on from there. Theres no need to travel to the UP or canada for trophy trout you just have to put your time in.


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Seek and you will find. Best of luck to you!


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

Steve said:


> Blue fox.
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


DFTannheimer spinners


----------



## Hullyscott (Sep 17, 2009)

troutguy26 said:


> Hows this, i fish mostly live bait and its not crawlers. Granted I've caught lots of big fish last year on crawlers but there's other baits that rival them. On the same token i landed lots of nice sized trout on hardware to. Dont be afraid to keep a big fish or two and examine their stomachs.


Just an FYI- they make a small (think mini turkey baster) stomach pump for trout. That way you can pump their stomach, see what they've eaten, and release em. No need to kill a big, probably not the best tasting, spawner 

Hully


----------



## Trout King (May 1, 2002)

Hullyscott said:


> Just an FYI- they make a small (think mini turkey baster) stomach pump for trout. That way you can pump their stomach, see what they've eaten, and release em. No need to kill a big, probably not the best tasting, spawner
> 
> Hully


all that talk of the smaller ones tasting better is phooey, just a excuse for people when they catch little ones,lol.
i dont keep a lot of large trout, but did fillet two 22 inchers last year and they were delicious.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## troutguy26 (Apr 28, 2011)

Hullyscott said:


> Just an FYI- they make a small (think mini turkey baster) stomach pump for trout. That way you can pump their stomach, see what they've eaten, and release em. No need to kill a big, probably not the best tasting, spawner
> 
> Hully


Ya know ive been tempted to try one of those in the past. Have you ever used one? I do have concerns about the use of of em tho. If its not something easy to use i could see major damage being done to the fish. On the note of damage, how easily does something big, like say a 4" crawdad come out without causing damage? I know they go in easy but reverse might be a problem. It might be something to look into but i still will kill a big trout or two a year. If i remember right i only killed one over 20 last year and caught way more than that. Im not a meat hound but do feel if i wanna take a fish home its my right. Not starting anything here either for the record. I do agree with the King to that they taste just as good to me.


----------



## tannhd (Dec 3, 2010)

That's gross, dude. ***


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

On Target said:


> On the map there are alot of very small green tribs of tribs off the Grand. I've scouted a few out last year mid summer which I realize would be low water time, but these were no more than trickles of water 2 inches deep 3 feet across. Can these hold decent fish in the spring? If so, where do all the fish go in summer. I can't imagine these streams holding anything decent in the summer. Most of these don't seem fishable and shouldn't even be on the maps??


I found a lot of these all over the state are seasonal, they close the end of september and open in late april, this gives the salmon, steelies, browns, brookies, etc. peace while they spawn. been to a few just walking around, hunting, trapping and a few that are without fish in summer are full during the closure.

As for some help with the streams it took me several years of sometimes fishing 5 or 6 days a week to get a few good sections in the kent/ottawa/newaygo/barry county areas. my advice is to fish a stream that looks good a few times a year, some streams are only good in spring before the waters cool, others are where the trout go when the H2O warms up, but in most trout streams if they look like they have trout, they do. Another thing I found is if I see or catch chubs, but no small trout, I keep fishing and am not discouraged, one creek in ottawa county is like that and out of the same hole we have caught northerns and big browns, it is fun to have some action like that.

the two lures I use 99% of the time is the gold P.M. already mentioned, and a gold husky jerk about 3" long, good luck and stay safe.


----------

